# Colic or Lactose Intolerance?



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello,

I have 5 week old twin boys and one of them over the past 2 weeks has become impossible to feed.  He's formula fed and was taking 4-5 ounce per feed but is now down to 2 ounce, he seems to be in pain when feeding.  The bottle goes into his mouth and within 20 seconds he starts crying, his belly makes very loud noises and you can feel his belly going into spasm.  This weekend it's took sometimes over an hour just to get 2 ounce into him per feed.  He's also been doing green poos in his nappy now for the past 3 days which smells a bit funny too.

I saw my HV last week and she said it could be colic or lactose intolerance but I should try colief first to rule out colic.  I did also mention to her that my DD had this problem for 9 months when she was a baby and my old HV said it was just colic which makes us wonder now whether DD was lactose intolerant as my new HV said colic doesn't last for 9 months.   

Is there a test they can do for lactose intolerance rather than waiting to see if Colief is going to work.  Do you think it could be anything else.....reflux?

Please help.

Julie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Julie

Have a read of:

*Reflux*

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/health/reflux/

*Lactose Intolerance & Colic*

http://www.foodreactions.org/colic/

Hope this helps. Come back to me with your thoughts

Jxxx

*UNCONFIRMED LINKS*


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,

I had the boys at the doctors yesterday for their 6 week check-up and the doctor has prescribed Prejomin for Finlay.  My HV is visiting me on Tuesday to see if there is any difference in his feeding.

I do think it's lactose intolerance but I'm no expert so will just have to be patient and see how he gets on.

Julie


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Jeanette,

Just wanted to let you know that today at a hospital appointment Finlay was diagnosed as having reflux....it's only took 
7 weeks!!!  He's been a different baby since I changed his milk 2 weeks ago to C&G Comfort with the addition of Infant Gaviscon....it's amazing what it has done for him, I no longer dread feeding times and I'm no longer exhausted battling the bottle with him.

I just wish he was referred to a pedaetrician earlier and I was prescribed Gaviscon earlier.

Julie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Julie

So glad to read that Finlay is better.

Mothers instinct hey...never question them  

Jxxxxxxx


----------

